# New British Shorthair kitten (coat/fur questions)



## SpaceGhost (Jul 7, 2013)

First time pet owner. First time cat owner. We had a bulldog when growing up and I very much appreciated the stocky body and blocky head of BSH.

I feel like ive done a ton of research. I got him at 11weeks from a reputable breeder. He is a chocolate classic tabby BSH. He is now 15weeks.

I feed a mix of blue buffalo wilderness kitten and royal canin kitten dry food. I give him red meat topped with fish oil M-Th for dinner.


When does he get the characteristic dense coat of the breed? His head and neck and even some of his forelegs seem kind of puffy. The rest of his body, however, seems like it could even be less dense than a normal cat as far as fur goes.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Jul 7, 2013)

So Ive been googling...

I found some information that states that a full coat wont develop until the first winter and that in slower maturing breeds like the BSH that it may take as long as 3 or 4 years for full coat development.

That sound about right?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, that's right - the coat texture changes gradually. You must post pictures  ! 

Fran


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, we went to a cat show last month and met BSHs for the first time. GORGEOUS coats, gorgeous cats! Can't wait to see photos.....


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Blues tend to have the best coats, other colours tend to be softer generally so he may never have a real crisp classic Brit coat.

11 weeks is a bit young, most associations around the world have a 12-13 week minimum age, so they've had all their vaccinations, been neutered and microchipped before leaving.


----------

